# Mainframe job(s) in Australia - Suggestions pls



## love_aussie (May 20, 2010)

Hi, 
I am working as a Mainframes programmer for the past 6 years (In India) and I am planning to apply for the Australian PR. 
Can someone pls suggest me how the Job market is, for Mainframes in Australia? 
Would I be able to get employed with a Decent salary, if I am holding a Australian PR? 

Pls let me know if I need to furnish any additional details. 

Cheers.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi

Have you tried searching the job portals? The links are in sticky threads.. I am not an IT professional, Husband is but not in your field. Just wanted to welcome you to the forum. 

Cheers


----------



## love_aussie (May 20, 2010)

*Hi,*

Thankyou for the quick update.
I am quite new to this forum.
What is "Sticky thread".. Where can I find the links?

Cheers.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

I understand, i was as lost when i was new here.

Go to the top of the page, you will see flags of variuos countries, second on top (from left) is australia's. Click on that, it will tk you to the main australia forum. Top 5 threads are sticky threads. Make sure you go through each of them, it has heaps of info.. good for everyone who wants to start life/visa procedure for asutralia.


----------



## love_aussie (May 20, 2010)

Hi Anj1976,
Thx for the update. Those links are helpful.
-----
Any IT Professional(s) in this forum,
If you can throw some light on my case, that would help me to take the correct decision of moving towards getting my Australian PR.


----------



## qwert (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi love_aussie,

I hope u have looked around this forum too... 
check: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...australia/48453-mainframe-jobs-australia.html

looks like Hritam is also in the same boat as u!

Cheers,


----------

